# 1/2" hardwire cloth



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone recommend a place I can buy 1/2" hardwire cloth for a loft im building?
I tried my local lowes they had no clue what i was talking about and homedepot by me never has anything 
i live in maryland


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I thought I bought mine at Lowes. I wonder if it is something they discontinued? or maybe the ones you asked should not be working there because they have no clue.
Try Home Depot and Lowes again. They should have it! Ask in piglatin they may understand then. Try asking where the chicken wire is. That should at least get you in the right direction. If they don't know what chicken wire is, I would pack up and move.
We have hardware cloth in Arizona and the weather is nice.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

StoN3d said:


> Does anyone recommend a place I can buy 1/2" hardwire cloth for a loft im building?
> I tried my local lowes they had no clue what i was talking about and homedepot by me never has anything
> i live in maryland


hardware cloth should be avalible. Might ask for 1/2 wire mesh see if they call it that. BUT 1/2 by 1 welded wire will work and is stronger. 1 by 1, 1 by 2. Works great also. Then expanded metal for floors lasts about for ever.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been looking for that myself. I found this online with free shipping. Is this a good price? I've never bought any before so I'm not sure. 

http://www.overstockdeals.com/Hardware_Cloth_p/mat308225%20d302a.htm


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

here at Rona we can get the same thing for $20 Canadian


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

that deal looks sweet... does anyone know if that beats the store price?
I plan on going to a couple stores this weekend to get what i need to start building my loft.
so if no one knows ill price check and report back here.
*salutes*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

StoN3d said:


> Does anyone recommend a place I can buy 1/2" hardwire cloth for a loft im building?
> I tried my local lowes they had no clue what i was talking about and homedepot by me never has anything
> i live in maryland


I recommend 1/4 inch hardware cloth for any exterior openings, as you would be surprised what predators can still get inside....and that kind of surprise you can do without.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I agree with Tressa, I like 1/4 inch better than 1/2 inch for exterior use. It does a better job keeping the unwanted critters out. However for inside use I go with the 1/2 inch by 1 inch rabit hutch wire. The poop falls through much better than hardware cloth. 

Either way, you should be able to get it at Lowe's or Home Depot. Did you look in the gardening section? It is usually outside with the flowers and landscape stuff.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> that deal looks sweet... does anyone know if that beats the store price?
> I plan on going to a couple stores this weekend to get what i need to start building my loft.
> so if no one knows ill price check and report back here.
> *salutes*


I would check the store prices and see if the on-line deal is a good one or not. It's only free shipping if you spend $99 or more. Depending on the loft and how much wire you need, you would have to buy 4 rolls, 100 feet of the stuff to get it free. 
I have 1/2" by 1/2" all over my lofts. 100's of feet of it. I've *NEVER* had any critters get in my loft. *Never*. 
If anything gets in a loft with this size wire, it's going through an opening somewhere else. Not a 1/2" hole.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

1/4" sounds like a plan.
I will check my local Lowes again and also ask the gardening people there if they have any.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if they don't check feed/tractor supply farm type stores..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmmmm 
idk where one of those type of stores would be.
We dont have any livestock animals close to me.
Ill have to do some research for that kinda place.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> hmmmmm
> idk where one of those type of stores would be.
> We dont have any livestock animals close to me.
> Ill have to do some research for that kinda place.


agriculture supply...you could look under feed stores....yellow pages...just a thought, land scape or lumber yards maybe......Im used to these places beause I live in a rual area....Im a hick! ha...lol..


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha.
im a city slicker but they moved me to a "rual" area
well its not that rual but its not Perth Amboy NJ or Brooklyn NY either 
which is where im originally from


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL yeah, you have to ask where the "chicken wire" is at most places in order to find where they keep the hardware cloth too.  I did get mine at Homedepot. Sometimes they have it in the garden center, at the moment they are keeping it at the back of the store with the lumber. Good luck!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

thank you very much everyone for the tips and info.
THIS SITE ROXORS YOUR SOXORS


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I found the 1/4" hardwire cloth at lowes.
It was outside with plants.. 18 bucks a roll.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I purchased a roll of 4'X100' 1/2" wire at a local hardware store for $57.00. The four foot worked better for me in the construction of my loft.

George


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> Does anyone recommend a place I can buy 1/2" hardwire cloth for a loft im building?
> I tried my local lowes they had no clue what i was talking about and homedepot by me never has anything
> i live in maryland


The Lowes and Home Depot around here don't carry the hardware clothe either. We went to a True Value hardware store, but had to order it, as they only had the 23 gauge, and I wanted the heavier 19 gauge. If you go to a hardware store, rather than Lowes or Home Depot, they will usually order it for you if they don't have what you want. And most places like that at least usually know what you mean. Not always, but most places.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Avion said:


> I purchased a roll of 4'X100' 1/2" wire at a local hardware store for $57.00. The four foot worked better for me in the construction of my loft.
> 
> George


If that was 19 gauge, that IS a good price. I paid more than that for 3'X100'.
It was 19 gauge.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> I've been looking for that myself. I found this online with free shipping. Is this a good price? I've never bought any before so I'm not sure.
> 
> http://www.overstockdeals.com/Hardware_Cloth_p/mat308225%20d302a.htm


I paid $105.99 for a hundred foot role of 19 gauge, so it works out about the same at $25 for 25 feet. The 23 gauge would be cheaper, but it's not worth it. It's too thin, and really isn't strong enough. I think animals could chew through it.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*never*

I've NEVER had any critters get in my loft. never.

I can say the same They never got in but I had a racoon problem a while back and they would reach there paws in and snag a bird. He never got to enjoy his meal but left me with a lot of pain. I still use 1/2x1/2 but I have a eletric fence for the night time hours>>Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I've NEVER had any critters get in my loft. never.
> 
> I can say the same They never got in but I had a racoon problem a while back and they would reach there paws in and snag a bird. He never got to enjoy his meal but left me with a lot of pain. I still use 1/2x1/2 but I have a eletric fence for the night time hours>>Kevin


A racoon was reaching through 1/2" wire and grabbing birds? I assume this was during the night time?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> thank you very much everyone for the tips and info.
> THIS SITE ROXORS YOUR SOXORS


roxers your soxers.....lol.......


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*night time*

Yes it was at night time. What I ended up doing is live traping and relocating 7 racoons they where just terrorizing the coop. I had severial pheasents,chickens and a few pigions in a loft at my old home . my total loss was 2 pheasant and four chickins and I had to nurse some of the other chickins back to health. You can't amagian how mad I was. it was a lesson learned the hard way. Now I say never again never


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Yes it was at night time. What I ended up doing is live traping and relocating 7 racoons they where just terrorizing the coop. I had severial pheasents,chickens and a few pigions in a loft at my old home . my total loss was 2 pheasant and four chickins and I had to nurse some of the other chickins back to health. You can't amagian how mad I was. it was a lesson learned the hard way. Now I say never again never


been there too. I had a bantam one time that got his wing ate off from roosting too close to the wire. he was alive and pecking around but the wound ws too great....snakes too, a black snake will try to swallow a bird even if it is too big...almost lost two this way, saved them in the nick of time they were in shock, or tired of the struggling with the snake. critters! yikes


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I will have nightmares tonight


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*sorry sprit*

I am sorry I almost laughed at your post but the fact is this happens and it makes one very angry. Sadly saying I have tried to tell a few neighbors they can't do thing's like that and I got the old shrugoff you can guess the ending>>Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I am sorry I almost laughed at your post but the fact is this happens and it makes one very angry. Sadly saying I have tried to tell a few neighbors they can't do thing's like that and I got the old shrugoff you can guess the ending>>Kevin


no need to be sorry....laughing is very healthy for the soul


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I've NEVER had any critters get in my loft. never.
> 
> I can say the same They never got in but I had a racoon problem a while back and they would reach there paws in and snag a bird. He never got to enjoy his meal but left me with a lot of pain. I still use 1/2x1/2 but I have a eletric fence for the night time hours>>Kevin


Why? Do you use 23 gauge hardware cloth or 19 gauge?

And you mean that they can actually reach in through the 1/2" stuff?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I too use 1/2 " wire and have never had a problem with my loft and we have alot of critters around here ... lots of raccoons here every nite too along with possum ,skunks, foxes and even a couple bears that passed thru lookin for a snack , not much you can do about bears thou except keep your fingers crossed and hope they just move along


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Look in the garden section of Lowes. That is where I find the hardware cloth. I think I use the 1/4".

Randy


----------



## yk-wiremesh (May 23, 2013)

1/2 inch Hardware Cloth is just well, the finish is hot galvanized is helpful to acid and alkali environments. Do you try to import the products, Anping county Yuankang Metal Mesh Co., Ltd offer high quality of Hardware Cloth, Wire Cloth, and Birds Cages. You can search in Google.


----------

